# New index reveals which parts of Australia have resources sector skills shortages



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Construction labour requirements on mining, energy and infrastructure projects in Australia will peak at nearly 100,000 workers in 2013, a new index shows. As a nationwide debate continues over whether the number of jobs in these sectors is falling rapidly or not and whether large numbers of overseas skilled workers are needed, the labour market [...]

Click to read the full news article: New index reveals which parts of Australia have resources sector skills shortages...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

